# avoir quelqu’un dans la peau



## Marlluna

Buenas tardes-noches.

¿Cómo traduciríais "la fille que j'ai dans la peau". Querría conservar una imagen como la del texto en francés, en lugar de decir "la chica de la que estoy enamorado". ¿A alguien se le ocurre?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿La chica por la que estoy colado?


----------



## Marcelot

La chica / mujer que llevo en la sangre.

Vehementes saludos .


----------



## Yolita

La chica que llevo en el alma / en el corazón


----------



## Marlluna

"La chica por la que estoy colado" me suena bien, pero las otras dos no las he oído nunca. 

¿Me podéis decir si es muy corriente "avoir une fille dans la peau"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marlluna said:


> ¿Me podéis decir si es muy corriente "avoir une fille dans la peau"?



Rotundamente sí. Sobre todo cuando se es joven


----------



## Marlluna

Entonces, lo de la sangre, el alma y el corazón... no sé, que no lo veo muy corrientito...
¿Se os ocurren otras expresiones que se podrían decir, incluso en tercera persona "La fille qu'il a dans la peau"?


----------



## chics

Hola. _La chica de mi alma, de mi/ que llevo en corazón, de mis amores_... sí son comunes, un poco cursis, si quieres, pero existen. 

Cosas que tal vez se dicen más (algunas también cursis): _por la que voy, la que me hace gracia, que me gusta, que me trae/tiene/vuelve loco/alelado, que me obsesiona, de mi perdición, de mis sueños..._


----------



## Marlluna

En amor, casi todo es cursi, salvo para los implicados . Si lo ponemos en tercera persona, tenemos más perspectiva...

Muchas gracias, Chics, porque me has dado un montón y eso es lo que necesito: una serie de expresiones que signifiquen lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## papagayo

"Se lleva en la piel," como en la cancion: y asi se lleva Mexico en la piel?......


----------



## Marlluna

papagayo, no conocía la expresión, pero googleando he visto que sí sale. De todos modos, aparte de la canción, la he visto en temas de deporte. No sé si tendrá que ver con la expresión "a flor de piel". Dios, qué lío.


----------



## grandluc

la chica por la que estoy loco


----------



## Yolita

Marlluna: también pensé en "a flor de piel" pero, puestos en sutilezas, me da la impresión de que esto se refiere a lo que uno tiene / emana / que está a punto de manifestarse casi como tener una palabra "en la punta de la lengua.
Lo de la chica en cuestión me parece que está más profundo, que traspasa la epidermis...


----------



## Marlluna

Pues como no surge ninguna más con las partes del cuerpo (je, je) yo creo que me quedaré con "estar colado", pero también me gustan "volver loco, traer de calle", incluso "su media naranja" (quizás no es lo mismo).
"La llevo en la piel" creo que no se diría; y me da rabia, porque la expresión me habría ido al pelo.
Gracias a todos y si se os ocurre algo nuevo, ya sabéis...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marlluna said:


> Pues como no surge ninguna más con las partes del cuerpo (je, je) yo creo que me quedaré con "estar colado", pero también me gustan "volver loco, traer de calle", incluso "su media naranja" (quizás no es lo mismo).
> "La llevo en la piel" creo que no se diría; y me da rabia, porque la expresión me habría ido al pelo.
> Gracias a todos y si se os ocurre algo nuevo, ya sabéis...



La verdad es que parece increíble que, con lo apasionados que somos los españoles, no tengamos una expresión que iguale o supere a la de "la fille que j'ai dans la peau". 
Haré memoria...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Acabo de acordarme de lo que pensé cuando conocí a mi esposa, hace treinta años: *me muero por sus huesos.

*Y es que, aquí, no nos andamos con zarandajas...


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, la conozco y me gusta: el problema es como traducción de "la fille que j'ai dans la peau". ¿Cómo lo harías?


----------



## shreck2

Y digo yo... " es la chica/mujer de su vida". Eso sí que se dice. O "la niña de sus ojos"
Salu2


----------



## Marlluna

Lo de "la niña de sus ojos" me gusta mucho, schreck2. Creo que me lo copio. Gracias.


----------



## shreck2

Marlluna said:


> Lo de "la niña de sus ojos" me gusta mucho, schreck2. Creo que me lo copio. Gracias.


 
De na'!
Salu2


----------



## GURB

Hola Marlluna
Una vez más coincido con Marcelot añadiendo a le expresión que te da un matiz todavía más fuerte:* esta chica, la llevo en la masa de la sangre.*
También: _me muero por los pedazos de esta chica_.
avoir qq'un dans la peau "aimer passionnément quelqu'un pour des raisons charnelles" (Le Robert) es de uso corriente en francés.
Hasta el mes de agosto.


----------



## Marlluna

Encantada de verte de nuevo por aquí, Gurb!
La expresión francesa es de uso corriente; vale. Pero ¿y eso de "la chica que lleva en la masa de la sangre", cómo te sonaría a ti?


----------



## Domtom

-
La chica que llevo metida en el cuerpo.
La chica por la que estoy pirado / loco / chiflado...


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Marluna, 

On dit aussi simplement en français: "Je l'aime à la folie", "Je l'aime comme un fou" "J'y pense 24 heures par jour", "J'en rêve nuit et jour", "Je l'adore"...et beaucoup d'autres expressions qui nous viennent sans qu'on ait à les chercher si l'on "est sous le charme"...

Espérant te mettre sur une piste...
Yul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Víctor Pérez said:


> *me muero por sus huesos.
> *





Marlluna said:


> Sí, la conozco y me gusta: el problema es como traducción de "la fille que j'ai dans la peau". ¿Cómo lo harías?



Yo diría: *me muero por los huesos de esa chica.*




GURB said:


> Hola Marlluna
> Una vez más coincido con Marcelot añadiendo a le expresión que te da un matiz todavía más fuerte:* esta chica, la llevo en la masa de la sangre.*
> También: _me muero por los pedazos de esta chica_.
> avoir qq'un dans la peau "aimer passionnément quelqu'un pour des raisons charnelles" (Le Robert) es de uso corriente en francés.
> Hasta el mes de agosto.



*GURB*: 
Se usa la expresión _llevar algo en la masa de la sangre_ -el arte, la música, el flamenco, etc.- pero no llevar _alguien _en la masa de la sangre.

Del mismo modo, si bien se dice _morirse por los huesos de alguien_ -como ya indiqué- lo de _morirse por sus pedazos_ no parece muy habitual. Ésa, tampoco la oí nunca. 

Tal y como es habitual en tí, *GURB*, estoy seguro que has sacado esas expresiones de algún sitio. Sería interesante saber de dónde.


----------



## Marlluna

Pues sí, qué derroche de amor, Dios mío! Loca, chiflada, con la masa de mi sangre alterada estaba yo... . Pero ha llegado Víctor y ha puesto los puntos sobre las íes. Sí, se trata de encontrar una expresión equivalente, usual, en castellano, a ser posible que pueda usarse en tercera persona también, porque en mi texto sale en varias ocasiones.

Para alimentar vuestra curiosidad, he aquí algunos datos:

"Avoir quelqu'un dans la peau" est apparue au XIXe siècle, et signifie que l'on est amoureux de quelqu'un. La "peau" représente à la fois la personne physique et morale. Autrefois, on trouvait également des expressions telles que "être soûl de la peau de quelqu'un" ou encore "donner envie de sa peau à quelqu'un".

Según " Ultralingua" avoirqqn. danslapeau expr. teneraalguienlapielolasangre expr.
Según Hachette (Denis, Maraval, Pompidou): tener a alguien en la sangre (o en las venas)

Lo que no quiere decir que sea usual...


----------



## Marcelot

Marlluna: La expresión "usual" ya te la ha dado Víctor, pero a mí no me gusta cómo queda "me muero por los huesos de esa chica".
Creo que no tenemos una expresión "usual" equivalente, porque nosotros nos morimos o enloquecemos por alguien, mientras que los franceses se lo llevan consigo .
Estoy poniendo los puntos sobre las íes, como a ti te gusta .

Algunos comentarios: Es verdad que llevar en la masa de la sangre no se utiliza para una persona, que yo sepa.
Yo había propuesto "llevar en la sangre" que quizá tampoco sea adecuado, pero la imagen me gusta y creo que se entiende perfectamente, "Andalucía, te llevo en la sangre" me parece algo bastante usual, ¿por qué no podría llevar en la sangre a la chica que quiero?

Otras ideas:

La chica por la que daría mi vida.
La chica por la que daría mi sangre.
La chica por la que moriría.
La chica por la que me muero.
La chica que me vuelve loco.
La chica que me enloquece.
La chica que amo más que a mí mismo.
La chica que amo más que a nada en el mundo.
La chica que me obsesiona.
La chica por la que respiro.

Apasionados saludos .


----------



## papagayo

A flor de piel se dice en francés : à fleur de peau.


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Marluna: la chica que (a quien) llevo en la masa de la sangre es correcto pero la chica que X lleva en...es incorrecto= la chica a quien X lleva en...
Víctor: mis fuentes, como siempre, los autores españoles. Caballero Bonald en _Toda la noche oyeron pasar pájaros_ escribe:
*"- Cada cual lleva a los suyos en la masa de la sangre.*"
Pero es el único ejemplo que te puedo proporcionar con personas. Tienes razón una vez más; se usa mucho más con algo que con alguien.
En cuanto al la expresión: *morirse por los pedazos de* una chica es una expresión que conocía y cuyo sentido he comprobado el el DRAE. Como es coloquial y realista me ha parecido poder traducir la  expresión de marras.
Tengo la sangre caliente y me muero por los pedazos de esta chica= _de cette joilie môme_. Je te donne la traduction au cas où! On ne sait jamais. Salut Victor.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Marcelot

GURB: Me gusta lo de "tengo la sangre caliente" porque es sensual y sexual al mismo tiempo.

Más ideas: La chica por la que ardo.

Saludos que pasan por las venas de una pasión vegetal .


----------



## Domtom

-
Una vez oí incluso a un chico de 15 años decir (en 1978) :

_La chica a la que considero mi dDios_  (no sé si escribirlo en minúscula, la *d*, o en mayúscula).


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

yo diría una formula española que me encanta:

La chica que me vuelve loquito.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Gévy said:


> yo diría una formula española que me encanta:
> 
> La chica que me vuelve loquito.


 
¿Os acordáis de la canción?

No sé no sé, no sé, no sé que tienen tus ojitos que me vuelven loco, que me vuelven loco...


----------



## Gévy

Jajajaja,, Lluis, por supuesto 

O mejor: que a mí me tiene loquito; como en esta otra canción, más moderna, La Flaca (Járabe de Palo).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mûr

Hola a tod@s. Hermoso y atractivo tema Marulla. Ya te han dado la traducción y otras posibilidades. Pero el amor <o la pasión> es tan subjetiva, que cada amante crea sus propias expresiones. De todas formas, aquí empleamos también "la mujer que le tiene sorbido <del verbo sorber=Atraer hacia dentro de sí algunas cosas aunque no sean líquidas> el seso (no sexo)".


----------



## Marlluna

Es verdad, esta no la recordaba... Lo de la locura está bien: le vuelve loco, le tiene loquito... ¡A que tenemos que hacer un top ten!
Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

Para el top 10 marllunesco: _La piba que me tiene pirao_.

Arrabaleros saludos .

¡Viva la pasión, y las mujeres, y los hombres, y las plantas !


----------



## gonzalo yanez

***NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
¡Hola a todos!

Quería saber si alguien conoce una expresión equivalente a esta en español:
_avoir quelqu’un dans la peau_
Conozco "tener a alguien en la masa de la sangre" pero necesito que "piel" esté mencionado, ya que estoy traduciendo un libro de psicosómatica acerca de las patologías de la piel y el autor menciona una serie de expresiones que contienen "piel". Gracias de antemano, hasta pronto.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ya que se trata de relacionar piel con expresiones, me parece que daría igual una que otra y si en francés tenemos una que dice "avoir quelqu'un dans la peau", bien puedes poner otra española que incluya la palabra piel y no tenga relación alguna con la citada en francés. Sería más lógico y adecuado en este tipo de situación. No traducir, sino adaptar a lo que hay en tu idioma. A menos que tu texto te ponga trabas para hacerlo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonzalo yanez

Sí claro,
estoy de acuerdo contigo, el problema es que no encuentro una "adaptación" que incluya "piel" en este sentido. Seguiré buscando...


----------

